# How many of you give your Golden herbs vitamins and extra immune building supplements



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I was just curious what percentage of you give natural supplements/ herbs and mushrooms to your goldens. I have worked in the natural food industry and personally take a lot of supplements myself - thus- Lola also does for not only staying healthy but as prevention. She is also on mostly a raw diet. I occationally give her EVO rehydrated. I add to that: powdered mushrooms, transfer factors, extra c, extra trace minerals, missing link, fish oil, chorella powder, lecithin granuals, brewers yeast, vitamins , raw ground kale and carrots,astazathin 3 mg, primrose oil, among some things. It probably seems like excess to someone who takes no supplements... but everything is for keeping her healthy as she grows older.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Great Topic newport!!!

I am very interested in this topic myself.

Before I lost my Yaichi last month at the age of 12 years +, I was supplementing her diet the last couple of years with human glucosamine 1000mg, Co Q 10 200 mg, Tumeric/Curcumin 900 mg, Krill Oil, Shark Liver Oil and oil of oregano. 

I'd be interested in reading what others use as well as what is recommended at different life stage.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My boys just get a glucosamine/chondroitin supplement and wild salmon oil added to their dog food. My lab mix gets Denamarin, also considered a supplement but especially for liver function.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Just fish oil.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger gets a tsp of coconut oil daily, plus a few tbsp of my morning green smoothies which have chia seeds, flax, and miscellaneous fruits and spinach. He also gets raw eggs and tripe on a regular basis.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We give:
(i) anti-inflammatory levels of omega 3 fish oils (approved by his regular vet, acupuncture vet and ophthalmologist).
(ii) Cosequin DS-- as a preventive--no arthritis or hip dysplasia yet
(iii) Denamarin-- his acupuncture vet recommends this for any senior dog, especially if they are taking any sort of anti-inflammatory drug. Our guy is on Rimadyl for eye inflammation and takes anti-inflammatory eye drops daily.
(iv) Daily folic acid (40 mcg)--due to a diagnosed folic acid deficiency (don't do this for an undiagnosed dog!!)
(v) Twice a month cobalamin (Vit B12) injection--for a diagnosed cobalamin deficiency (don't do this unless a vet approves!!). 
(vi) Extra pets, belly and ear rubs and massages-- good for stress and anxiety reduction, for both dog and person!


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> We give:
> (i) anti-inflammatory levels of omega 3 fish oils (approved by his regular vet, acupuncture vet and ophthalmologist).
> (ii) Cosequin DS-- as a preventive--no arthritis or hip dysplasia yet
> (iii) Denamarin-- his acupuncture vet recommends this for any senior dog, especially if they are taking any sort of anti-inflammatory drug. Our guy is on Rimadyl for eye inflammation and takes anti-inflammatory eye drops daily.
> ...


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> (vi) Extra pets, belly and ear rubs and massages-- good for stress and anxiety reduction, for both dog and person!


Whoops, better change my answer - Riley definitely gets this one!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

The Yorkies get a doggie multivitamin if I think of it or they don't eat their full meal.

Buddy gets supplements- Everytime I decrease or stop one he gets a hot spot. He gets glucosamine/chonritine, brewers yeast, fish oil, flaxseed oil, borage oil, vit c, vit e, lysine, vit. B complex, multivitamin plus - I think that is it

They all eat FROMM Chicken a la Veg with Honest Kitchen Force or Preference as a topper plus fresh steamed fruit/veggies daily. Eggs a few times a week.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

The Monstresses get Cosequin DS, body fish oil, and vitamin E. 

The ear scritches and belly rubs were in the contract they made me sign when they accepted to live here. Flem was a very though negotiator


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

My guys get coconut oil, salmon oil, glucosmine/chondroitin, digestive enzymes, kelp and a product called Groundworks (from Juka Organics). The people that work at the store where we buy the Groundworks are convinced that this is what has kept Reno going as long as it has.


----------



## puppatoos (Jul 23, 2012)

I give
- Ester C 500mg twice a day
-Vitamin E 200IU
-Calcium carbonate 1000mg (added to home cooked meal)
-Flax seed oil 10ml
-salmon oil 10ml
-Omega 3 1000mg
-Thyroid activator twice a day
-B-50
-Chamomile extract (for calming)
-Glucosamine HCI (vet Rx)
-SAMe 400mg
-milk thistle 125mg twice a day
-apple cider vinegar 1 teaspoon twice daily
-1/2 scoop transfer factor for dogs (will stop this once we finish the tub)
-2 shiitake mushrooms


I'm considering adding a basic antioxidant from GNC, but concerned if the vitamin A levels are too high at 5000IU. Any comments/suggestions? I've been reading up so much lately with little progress because there is so much conflicting information, and my vet is... honestly not a nutritionist.. so when she goes "ummmm you can..." I'll go read up myself instead or consult people who've tried and tested.


----------



## BKLD (Jul 5, 2012)

Jane has bad hips, so we give her glucosamine. That's really the only supplement that we give her though.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Multivitamin, glucosamine, cran tri-c, and digestive enzymes
We also add apple cider vinegar to her water daily. I think i'm going to start her on fish oils too. I just haven't gotten to the store yet.


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

Our breeder recommended putting Brewers Yeast, Garlic powder and Cumin on their food. In fact, she said just put it right into their food and mix it in there so you don't have to add it every meal time. We don't do it though, maybe we should?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

My breeder has me using Pet Tabs Calcium, Glycoflex, and even Ester-C. In addition, I use Drs. Foster and Smith Fish Oil Supplement and Joint Care Basic. There is this liver powder that my breeder recommended that I use, but I can't remember the name. I will update when I get home. Those calcium tabs are haaaard to crush.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beamer currently gets:
Fish oil- his coat is so beautiful on it (Both the labs get this as well)
Synovi G4 chews- Glucosamine supplement (Sadie the black lab gets these, too)
Probiotics- Lactoquil I am pretty sure is the name.


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

We give Summer a dietary supplement that the vet prescribed. According to hvet, it has fish oil, vitamin C, zinc, beeswax, vitamin E among other stuff in every pill...


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Both our dogs, Jesse (14.8 years old) and Tayla (9 months) get Dosequin (Tayla has bad hips and Jesse arthritis), Fish Oil, and a mix of Chinese herbal supplements from our vet who practices traditional and Chinese medicine. We also have acupuncture done on both dogs.


----------

